# New Modern Arnis Book!



## Dan Anderson (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi All,

I am roughly within two weeks of being finished with _*Mano y Mano - Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis*_.  

It has around 1,200 photos in it and covers empty hand basics: strikes, blocks & kicks.  I cross reference the techniques with their cane or anyo counterparts.  It has a section on throwing and another on empty hand drills to aid self defense.  I also include all eight empty hand anyos as well as selected applications within each anyo.  I left out a detailed study of the joint locks (both empty hand and cane locks) as I quickly found that subject would take a book of its own (which I am already knee deep in research on).

I am quite proud of this book and it should fill the need for seeing the translations of cane actions to the empty hand.  In it are forwards written by Roland Dantes, Bram Frank, Datu Dieter Knuettel, Jerome Barber and others are coming from Dr. Randi Shea, Datu Shishir Inocalla and Tim Kashino.

It will be available in download form first.  Then it will come out in hard copy form.  I'll get the data out to you in this tread when it occurs.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2004)

:cheers:  Congrats Dan.  Looking forward to seeing it.

(I'm still working through Defanging the Snake...good stuff!)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations Dan 

Sounds good to me. I like having the electroninc copy as well as the paper copy. Just my preference to have both types of media.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2004)

It's great to have a library of Modern Arnis books for those of us who prefer paper to DVDs!


----------



## LabanB (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi Dan,

  After buying the download version of Defanging the Snake, - excellent btw -  I'm looking forward to the next book. Any idea as yet as to the cost?

Bill


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2004)

Looking forward to it I will get this one for sure
congrads


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 17, 2004)

LabanB,
The cost will be the same as the others.

Tshadowchaser,
Thanks.  I'm quite pleased with it now that I have the photos in place to back up the text.

Arnisador,
Yeah, I know.  I'm a paper-baby myself.  It'll take a little while longer to get the hard copy version out as I'll have to transfer all the color photos to black and white and that's roughly 1,200 -1,300 or so photos.

By Grabthar's hammer, it's a good 'un!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dijos (Jan 17, 2004)

Congrats. Super Dan!  I'm looking forward to it!--Joe


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2004)

Reserve a hard copy for me!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 18, 2004)

Same here.  Looking forward to the hardcopy version.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 18, 2004)

Dan

I've enjoyed your other two books, Defanging the Snake and a Path to Mastery of Modern Arnis.

I look forward to getting the new book.  

Are you a fan of Galaxy Quest?

Never Surrender Never Give Up
Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 19, 2004)

I just went from the Pagemaker program to the Adobe acrobat and made a "working pdf."  This is where I catch the mistakes if my students don't beat me to it.  By Grabthar's Hammer, there's a ton of them.  Yikes!

Yes, I loved Galaxy Quest.  The best line in the movie for me was "By Grabthar's Hammer, what a savings."  I about died.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2004)

From the script:


*SARRIS*
(smiles)
You fool. What you fail to realize is that without your armor my
ship will tear through yours like tissue paper.

*JASON*
Yeah. Well what you fail to realize is... Im dragging mines.


You _are_ going to leave a few mistakes in for us to find, right? A challenge?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

I forgot to mention...

Congrats on  your new book, DAN! :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi All!
the new book will be up on the website on Friday.  The contributers of the forwards got an advanced copy and Jerome Barber actually wrote a review for Bram's forum.  I thought I'd post it here for one man's opinion.  Here it is:

"Hi Dan, 

I have a suggestion - Modern Arnis Mano y Mano  

Ok, now to the serious part. I just got a CD copy of the book and I want to let everyone know that this is a "absolutely must have book!!" Dan, this is a very valuble book and I am so happy that you put it together for the general public. I am also looking forward to the hard copy which I will add to my collection of your books already in print. Excellent work my friend and I would love to have everyone copy this review and post it on every martial arts forum site that they subscribe to and post on. 

The text is very clear, concise and complete. This book is very well written. The photo copy that accompanies the text is both appropriate and impeccably shadows the written text. Dan, you have totally captured the pure essence of the late Professor's empty hand art as well as anyone could have done, yet it is equally important to note that your personal approach to the art is quite apparent. You have captured the "art within your art" concept and then 'made it for yourself' just as Professor always said it should happen. I am very proud of you and this work that you have produced. I truely hope that this book and CD will be an absolute sales success because it deserves to have that distinction." 

Sincerely, 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D. 
Director & Principal Instructor 
Independent Escrim-Kenpo-Arnis Associates

Rich Parsons got one as well.  Any words, Rich?  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

Dan,

I apologize for not having a chance to review it yet.

It is in the CD drive , I just wish I could get to it before 11:00 PM at night when I got to start all over early in the AM. Oh well, others have it worse


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 19, 2004)

I, too, have received a copy of the book and will be reviewing it for _The Martialist_.  (It came just today, Dan.  )


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 19, 2004)

Rich,
I understand.  Isn't it a drag how making a living gets in the way of the more fun things?

Phil,
Glad you got it.  I'm looking forward to your review.

Folks - it goes up on the website tomorrow for general sales.  You'll like it!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Rich,
> I understand. Isn't it a drag how making a living gets in the way of the more fun things?
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


If it did not put food in my mouth and facilitate me having other toys I would not be doing it


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 20, 2004)

*It's up on the website!* Go to this link and take a look.  http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk3.html
artyon: 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 20, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> *It's up on the website!* Go to this link and take a look.  http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk3.html
> artyon:
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Looks good Dan!

Who's that old guy on the cover?  :rofl: 

PAUL


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 20, 2004)

His name is Justin Spence and he's only about 30 or so.  You should look so good when you hit 30. 
Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 20, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> His name is Justin Spence and he's only about 30 or so.  You should look so good when you hit 30.
> Yours,
> Dan



LOL I knew you were going to do that.  :ultracool


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Dan way cool,

 For those who havn't seen Master Andersons Defanging the snake eries you may want to check it out, I am sure you won't be disappointed, with any of his publications, they are easy to read, and well illistrated. 

 I even heard he wrote it real slow because he knew people like Paul couldn't read to fast!!!DOAH!!

Man I crack my self up!!

Rocky


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2004)

Rocky said:
			
		

> Hey Dan way cool,
> 
> For those who havn't seen Master Andersons Defanging the snake eries you may want to check it out, I am sure you won't be disappointed, with any of his publications, they are easy to read, and well illistrated.
> 
> ...



Hey man....slow Down! I could only read half your post!
lol :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2004)

Hopefully this week I should be able to give a review from actually looking it over. So, be patient.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

I want to take a moment to endorse Dan Andersons's Mano-Mano book. It's great!!! Nothing less than what I had expected from a man like Dan... excellent photo layout and clear, plain language text. It is a welcome addition to my training library, not to mention a long overdue reference source. Nice job, Dan. 

I would like to pass on my regards and a salute to all the people who committed to write a foreword for Dan. I recall Kelly Worden inferring that so many forewords was overkill, however the contributors all demonstrated the true spirit of brotherhood and unity in the Art. They do the late Professor great honor in supporting our brother Dan. 

Tim Kashino
_____________
"Be, Know, Do."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hopefully this week I should be able to give a review from actually looking it over. So, be patient.


I apolgize for being late in my review 

I enjoy readng the book. I think there are lots of great pictures that give good detail. This is a must read for those looking to get a perspective of and about Modern Arnis.

Dan does a good job of putting together a stick version and then the empty hand version and application.

Even though I have a copy for the review, I would buy a hard copy (* Hint Hint *) is Dan was to produce one. The PDF version on CD is nice to have and a great way to preserve the information and to allow you to view it on your computer. I also like to have paper in my hands, to read in bed, and to reference when the PC is not on . 

Download your copy today, it is good for you.

(* Disclaimer I get nothing out of this not even a beer , so believe me when I say it is a good book  *)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 4, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Even though I have a copy for the review, I would buy a hard copy (* Hint Hint *) if Dan was to produce one. The PDF version on CD is nice to have and a great way to preserve the information and to allow you to view it on your computer. I also like to have paper in my hands, to read in bed, and to reference when the PC is not on .
> 
> Download your copy today, it is good for you.
> 
> (* Disclaimer I get nothing out of this not even a beer , so believe me when I say it is a good book  *)



Rich and all,

I am going to produce a hard copy of the book.  I got a hair behind when I found out that my previous publishers no longer print books!  I had to look around and I think I have found a good one for me.  I'm waiting for a text copy proof before I give the final go ahead.  If all the promo is correct, this book and the following reprints of the others (Advanced MA and De-Fang need reprinting) could turn out better than the previous printings.  Here's keeping our fingers crossed.  I'll have one for you when I get to Detroit the weekend of April 17th.  I may even buy you a beer just for the heck of it.
 :drinkbeer 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 4, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> I, too, have received a copy of the book and will be reviewing it for _The Martialist_.  (It came just today, Dan.  )



Yo!  Phil!

What's the word?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2004)

Will you be in Buffalo this year? If so I'll get my copy there.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 4, 2004)

So far it doesn't look liked it.  We'll see.  Contact me shortly before the event.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Rich and all,
> 
> I am going to produce a hard copy of the book. I got a hair behind when I found out that my previous publishers no longer print books! I had to look around and I think I have found a good one for me. I'm waiting for a text copy proof before I give the final go ahead. If all the promo is correct, this book and the following reprints of the others (Advanced MA and De-Fang need reprinting) could turn out better than the previous printings. Here's keeping our fingers crossed. I'll have one for you when I get to Detroit the weekend of April 17th. I may even buy you a beer just for the heck of it.
> :drinkbeer
> ...


Glad to hear you are working on a hard copy .

Also WOOHOOO ! I guess this makes it a paid endorsement, if I get that Beer


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 5, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are working on a hard copy .



Looking forward to my hard copy too!!!! artyon:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 22, 2004)

*Hard copy update!*

I am receiving the proofs on Thursdayand if all is okay, I'll get the hard copy books 10 days after.  

Best,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> *Hard copy update!*
> 
> I am receiving the proofs on Thursdayand if all is okay, I'll get the hard copy books 10 days after.
> 
> ...


 
Cool!  Are you planning on bringing any with you when you come out this way?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Cool!  Are you planning on bringing any with you when you come out this way?



Yes.  I plan to bring all three Modern Arnis books plus the Karate fighting tactics book.  If my publisher ain't lyin' to me, they should all look quite a bit better.  Waiting til Thursday to see what they can do.

Best,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 22, 2004)

Yo!  Phil Elmore!  where's the review?

Best,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 7, 2004)

I got the proofs back for the hard copy edition and they look good.  They ship out on the 9th of April and to ensure I have them for my tour in Detroit the following weekend, they are being shipped to Jaye Spiro's dojo.  Rich - this means you will get a hard copy when I am in town.

Best,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> I got the proofs back for the hard copy edition and they look good. They ship out on the 9th of April and to ensure I have them for my tour in Detroit the following weekend, they are being shipped to Jaye Spiro's dojo. Rich - this means you will get a hard copy when I am in town.
> 
> Best,
> Dan Anderson


Dan,


Contact me for your schedule here in south east Michigan. I know you have some seminars and then time with Manong Ted. We need to get together a time to chat and or have a drink. Maybe I can introduce you to some of the local people including some of the TKD and TSD people who might wish to contact you for your other talents .

Ciao


PS: I going to get a boooaaaakkk! I am gooooing to geeeeettttt a Boooooaaaakk! (* We need a Snoopy smiley doing the happy dance  *)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 8, 2004)

Rich,
I get in Thursday early evening.
*Friday:*
Manong Ted  11:30 - 12:30 & 1:30 - 2:30
Steve Lieghhio 7:00 - 9:00 PM
*Saturday:*
Lamon Kersey's Karate School in the afternoon
*Sunday:*
Jaye Spiro's 1:00 - 3:00 PM
*Monday:*
Matt Dorsey's Martial Arts America, Rochester, NY
*Tuesday:*
Drive back from Rochester and fly home.

I figure Sunday could be a good time.  The morning is taken up and I'll have to rent a car for the trip to Rochester after my gig at Jaye's.  After that is very open.  You've got my cell #.  Give me a buzz.

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 14, 2004)

The books are done and at Jaye's!
artyon: 
Off to Detroit at some un-Godly hour of the morning.  See y'all there.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Dan,

My book arrived in the mail today.  Thanks!!!

artyon: 

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 1, 2004)

Harold,

Glad to hear it.  Submit a review and encourage everyone to buy a copy.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 20, 2005)

Dan,

Sorry for the delay -- did you get the e-mail I sent you a while back about the book(s)?

Phil


----------



## GAB (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Dan San,

Are we talking the new book for 2005?? 

Would you please e-Mail me through the martialtalk board??? I have a new e-mail address. 

I will get back to you after you e-mail me, OK??? Remember you said I get two signed copies, Can I get three???

Regards, Gary


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 20, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Dan,
> 
> Sorry for the delay -- did you get the e-mail I sent you a while back about the book(s)?
> 
> Phil



Phil,

No email recieved.  Re-send.

Gary,

I should get the newest book (the corrected version this time) in about three days.  Get in contact by either email or phone.  No problem signing them.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 20, 2005)

Dan,

I just sent you a new e-mail.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 21, 2005)

Phil,

I don't know if hotmail is being a knucklehead or what but I haven't received it yet.  Try dan_anderson111852@yahoo.com or private message me through MT.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 21, 2005)

I thought maybe it was getting blocked.

Anyway, I wrote only to say that I hoped to get the review done fairly soon and to apologize for the delay.  I've been swamped, between the (unexpected) success of _The Martialist_ and my "day job" (read: my actual career) doing freelance writing and working on some other projects.  Can you post the information on how people may best purchase your book in hardcopy?  I'll include it in the review for maximum impact.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you.

Yours,
Dan


----------

